# Picked a good day to hit a river I don't fish much.



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Great day to be on the river in northwest Michigan yesterday. We put in a lot of legwork! The fish were putting on quite a show last night at the dam. It looked like a nat geo video minus the Bears looking for an easy meal. 16 hookups with steel and a big male gator thrown in. Seen a lot of limits of walleye being taken also. Kept our first and only steelies for the season to throw on the smoker.




































We'll be back at it Friday


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Awesome! See you there Friday!


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice catch. A couple of them look pretty chunky. How much did your biggest one weigh?


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

It's a shame to see what that river has turned into in the last few years.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

SkiTownSportsman said:


> It's a shame to see what that river has turned into in the last few years.


What river are you referring to??


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

monczunski said:


> What river are you referring to??


The white


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

SkiTownSportsman said:


> It's a shame to see what that river has turned into in the last few years.


I didn't care to much for the dam scene. A lot of illegal activity happening around those parts. As far as he rest of the river, couldn't ask for more beautiful scenery. Even though you don't agree on what it's turned into, it's still more enjoyable than a day at work!


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

rippin lip said:


> I didn't care to much for the dam scene. A lot of illegal activity happening around those parts. As far as he rest of the river, couldn't ask for more beautiful scenery. Even though you don't agree on what it's turned into, it's still more enjoyable than a day at work!


I'm not hating on anyone, I love the white. The amount of traffic has quadrupled in the recent years... But it's still a Michigan gem!


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

SkiTownSportsman said:


> I'm not hating on anyone, I love the white. The amount of traffic has quadrupled in the recent years... But it's still a Michigan gem!


Gas isn't 4 dollars a gallon anymore. A lot more weekend guys coming up to fish.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

SkiTownSportsman said:


> It's a shame to see what that river has turned into in the last few years.


Not a big fan of the stringer hatch, eh?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Not a big fan of the stringer hatch, eh?


Maybe it isn't the stringer hatch, but the hicks raking gravel with trebs and leaving trash everywhere. It is getting bad.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

There are definitely allot more guys fishing it than in years past that's for sure. That doesn't bother me but the trash does I've filed 2 big garbage bags in the last couple trips it's ridiculous


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

just tryin to fish said:


> There are definitely allot more guys fishing it than in years past that's for sure. That doesn't bother me but the trash does I've filed 2 big garbage bags in the last couple trips it's ridiculous


agreed. unfortunately it is inevitable when it comes to any river system with fish and easy public access. There are still plenty of areas on this system that are barely off the beaten which are still beautiful. the fish didn't cooperate for me last night so i spent more time picking up garbage vs complaining about.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

SkiTownSportsman said:


> I'm not hating on anyone, I love the white. The amount of traffic has quadrupled in the recent years... But it's still a Michigan gem!



I've been saying this for years. It's as bad as the "top secret gem" in Rockford. Make it unmentionable and save what little is left


----------



## RiverRat22 (May 19, 2010)

Every access point in Rockford has ten cars at it lol with 3-4 good holes to fish it's crazy.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

optimax115 said:


> I've been saying this for years. It's as bad as the "top secret gem" in Rockford. Make it unmentionable and save what little is left


Hmm Rockford? Couldn't be a dam on that river? Nobody knows about that top secret river lol gota be an unmentionable stream.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

Grew up on the White and still love fishing it.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

I grew up fishing the White, traffic has definitely gone up in the past 5 years, now I only fish it once or twice in November and in late April. Only living 20 minutes from it I opt to go further North now.


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice fish Rippin' Lipp!


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

#INSTARAIL


----------

